# G4 Mac wont wake from sleep



## BarefootJ (Oct 22, 2002)

G4 1.0 GHZ Mirrored Drive Doors / Tiger 10.4

Everything used to work fine. I could wake it with the mouse or space bar. I thought it was my keyboard, but I tried another one and still does not wake up. Are there any updates or applications that are known to cause problems with sleep? Only way to wake it up is to power it off


----------



## ppaul (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi BJ,
My setup is similar, and after Safe Boot (Shift) didn't help, I tried disconnecting USB stuff.
That didn't help, but I remembered my keys and mouse are on a cord (extension).

Long story short: powered hub solved my problem!
(The external speakers pick up the power peak, though...)

Hope this helps?

PS: my first post here, I found yours looking for an answer :up:


----------



## chilkotardis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't exactly know if this is right (please let me know) but my school's IT person told me that if your mac is sleeping for too long it does this sort of "hibernation" thing, where you have to hold the power button for 2-3 seconds, not long enough to power it off, but then it wakes. Apparently this is true on MB's and possibly MBP's but i dont know about 
G4's.


----------

